# What do you think of GTA V?



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

How is it? Also does anyone know if GTA V takes place in San andreas i have the game and it seems like it does or maybe im wrong. Its amazing just too much swearing with it comparing to San andreas i think that game will always be top notch in my opinion.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yeah i'd say its a very close second to san andreas,the online is great while its working.....


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think this is the best GTA yet. It basically combines the best parts of the previous games to me. The more realistic physics and improved game mechanics of GTA 4 combined with the more grand missions and vast amount of content that you had in GTA:San Andreas. And yes the game takes place in Los Santos, San Andreas.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

better than san andreas


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Best GTA game (by a small amount over San Andreas), and probably amongst the top five games I've ever played.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Great damn game. Has kept me busy and content since i got it. Loving the online play. The story wouldnt even compare to san andreas though if it werent for the character of Trevor. The other two characters are pretty good.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I love it, but I have no one to play with, all of you should add me because currently I trust no one in game and everyone seems to kill everyone and I quite often have to resort to shooting first or running away from people, or turning on passive mode, because all these people are so ruthless. I have to constantly mute people who get on my nerves, there are some cool gamers though that I've added and we've done missions together splendidly, but it was temporary. The most money I made in a single missions was 18,000, and that was from a survival mission and the other 3 players knew each other, so I was fortuitous enough to participate is my point...


PSN: Bearstroyer


We all should form a crew or something, so that when heists become available, we'll all have increased our stats and have synergy and be prepared to make some real dough.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Malek said:


> I love it, but I have no one to play with, all of you should add me because currently I trust no one in game and everyone seems to kill everyone and I quite often have to resort to shooting first or running away from people, or turning on passive mode, because all these people are so ruthless. I have to constantly mute people who get on my nerves, there are some cool gamers though that I've added and we've done missions together splendidly, but it was temporary. The most money I made in a single missions was 18,000, and that was from a survival mission and the other 3 players knew each other, so I was fortuitous enough to participate is my point...
> 
> PSN: Bearstroyer
> 
> We all should form a crew or something, so that when heists become available, we'll all have increased our stats and have synergy and be prepared to make some real dough.


I just play on invite only forget random players. The survival is easily beat at boneyard. Ive beaten it by myself many times. Thats how i prefer so i dont have to share the shields and health and you get a bit more rep. If you stay on the roof waves 1-3 youll have a nice view of all the people and can pretty easily go without taking damage. Once wave 4comes theres a shed at the front of the area next to the wall. You go between that and the wall and choppers have a hard time hitting you as well as the people again you can go without taking damage. You get 20,000 for beating all 10waves and it only takes me beating it twice to rank up.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

CruisinAround said:


> I just play on invite only forget random players. The survival is easily beat at boneyard. Ive beaten it by myself many times. Thats how i prefer so i dont have to share the shields and health and you get a bit more rep. If you stay on the roof waves 1-3 youll have a nice view of all the people and can pretty easily go without taking damage. Once wave 4comes theres a shed at the front of the area next to the wall. You go between that and the wall and choppers have a hard time hitting you as well as the people again you can go without taking damage. You get 20,000 for beating all 10waves and it only takes me beating it twice to rank up.


Yeah I just did Boneyard like a dozen times today, only beat it once, because one of the players did what you said. It was easy money and good fun, now I know. ^ ^


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Malek said:


> I love it, but I have no one to play with, all of you should add me because currently I trust no one in game and everyone seems to kill everyone and I quite often have to resort to shooting first or running away from people, or turning on passive mode, because all these people are so ruthless. I have to constantly mute people who get on my nerves, there are some cool gamers though that I've added and we've done missions together splendidly, but it was temporary. The most money I made in a single missions was 18,000, and that was from a survival mission and the other 3 players knew each other, so I was fortuitous enough to participate is my point...
> 
> PSN: Bearstroyer
> 
> We all should form a crew or something, so that when heists become available, we'll all have increased our stats and have synergy and be prepared to make some real dough.


u are never on bro

I have over a million dollars stacked and have access to higher paying missions. Roll with me :boogie


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> u are never on bro
> 
> I have over a million dollars stacked and have access to higher paying missions. Roll with me :boogie


I can only really game two days a week really. :/

Sucks cause I'll always be behind. Also other players in game have been cheating by taking advantage of the buy vehicles online then sell them at the mod shops for an unlimited amount of times by tinkering with the menus. I don't ever intend to cheat myself, that would ruin the game for me I think, hopefully they patch this exploit soon.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

gta v has typically bad rockstar writing but it is A Fun Toy, and i really like crashing into things and taking photos of other things.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i like it... i think they really improved the combat and this one... and trevor is a ****ing riot :haha

one thing they could have done better was the driving physics... but i guess thats just kind of a part of the gta franchise and is probably done purposely... and chop is cool too... havent finished it yet but i really like it so far


----------



## Anderlation (Oct 17, 2013)

I really enjoyed it for a week or two but since then haven't touched it. The online is meh to me. Shame really as I bought the Collectors Edition :-(


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Anderlation said:


> I really enjoyed it for a week or two but since then haven't touched it. The online is meh to me. Shame really as I bought the Collectors Edition :-(


This, except I feel like online would be better if I had friends to play with.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

It's really good. I usually find the GTA games a little overrated but this one's been brilliant. 

It's like Rockstar learns from the various titles it puts out, they nailed making pretty game worlds in Red Dead, improved their (previously not great) writing and characters with LA Noire, and improved the shooting dynamics in Max Payne.

And the writing's witty throughout imo...even if it's certainly not this satire of 21st century life!


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i've been watching a lot of streams and I think that the single player is great but the online portion of it needs major work in all areas just about. played up to SA in the gta series. never got around to playing the gta4 games. if its as fun as SA i will like it too. i just hope it comes out on pc within a year.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Silent 1 said:


> I think this is the best GTA yet. It basically combines the best parts of the previous games to me. The more realistic physics and improved game mechanics of GTA 4 combined with the more grand missions and vast amount of content that you had in GTA:San Andreas. And yes the game takes place in Los Santos, San Andreas.


Thats me right there, exactly how i feel about it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Another reason I hate riding motorbikes in this game is because you're having fun whizzing down a hill and then WHAM. Lamppost. Dead.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Tbh, its a good game. The missions are it's shining point, like really how many times do you get the chance to rip whole teeth from a dude's mouth. That's when I decided I really liked the game, that part fed my inner serial killer lol. 

However, the overall gameplay...predictable. The cops...weak as heck, the people...weeeaak, all you have to do is brush them and they fall, they even start to run lol. GTA:SA you'd probably get wasted messing with the wrong person.

Oh and another shining point, Trevor. He just makes so much sense to me.

Imo this game is about an 8/10


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

why is it not on steam?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Online is awesome but I got no one to play with. Is there really no one that plays on Xbox? 

GT = xXCJGroveStrXx


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

hammerfast said:


> why is it not on steam?


its not out for pc. only xbox and ps3.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Never was able to get into GTA. My cousin has GTA 5 and he is playing it right now, makes me want to ZZzzzz


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Someone asked me to go online so I tried it, but some idiot kept sniping people from a roof and took the fun out of everything. Single player is still better.


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

who has it for xbox my name is : whereyougetit come i need someone to play it with


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I started playing story mode again from the beginning the day after I had beaten the game. I RARELY ever do that.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

This warmed my heart, rare altruistic moments like this never seem to occur or exist in this game, the dog eat dog world that is GTA-V. :yes

D'awww :3


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

I am obsessed and on my 2nd time beating it and michael de santa is my sexy husband dammit.
I love the heist theme, I love the music, especially on the 'Radio Mirror Park', The old classic stations and the hip hop stations. The game feels like a movie and the protagonists seem like they are all on a set of a movie. It would have been an interesting twist if they were in a movie just acting. But I love this game omg allll of my feeliiiingggggs.





*whispers* ILoveYouMichael


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

jessabones said:


> I am obsessed and on my 2nd time beating it and michael de santa is my sexy husband dammit....
> 
> *whispers* ILoveYouMichael


:lol that's funny because I'm practically in love with Trevor


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm in love with Trevor too so you can't have either. *attacks*


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Use to be a huge GTA fan as a kid but kind of got bored with the previous iterations. However, this one has definitely rekindled my love affair with the series


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

jessabones said:


> I'm in love with Trevor too so you can't have either. *attacks*


Sorry but i'll have to fight you for that one! He's my baby Daddy!
*claws out*

Poor Franklin gets no love, unless he's yours too...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

musiclover55 said:


> Sorry but i'll have to fight you for that one! He's my baby Daddy!
> *claws out*
> 
> Poor Franklin gets no love, unless he's yours too...


I used Franklin for collecting the letter scraps and the UFO parts which took forever so I'm kind of fed up of him now. 

Also, Michael is mine!


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I am gonna get a lot of hate for this, but the newer GTA's SUCK. And this is coming from a die hard fan. I beat GTA3 twice completely, Vice City, Vice City Stories, Liberty City Stories and Chinatown Wars for PSP and DS. So I am not biased, the game is just too many cinemas. It doesn't have the fun, cute feel of the older games. Targeting and driving are completely different. 

I have played IV and seen tons of gameplay videos from this game, and this is not GTA the way Dan Houser and rockstar originally wanted it. 

I DON'T CARE that this is the best selling game of all time. I KNOW what a GTA game is supposed to be, and the pinnacle was GTA3. Vice City/VC Stories were also true GTA games. GTA IV and V simply are NOT.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Silly ladies. Trevor belongs to me.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Conquer Fear said:


> I am gonna get a lot of hate for this, but the newer GTA's SUCK. And this is coming from a die hard fan. I beat GTA3 twice completely, Vice City, Vice City Stories, Liberty City Stories and Chinatown Wars for PSP and DS. So I am not biased, the game is just too many cinemas. It doesn't have the fun, cute feel of the older games. Targeting and driving are completely different.
> 
> I have played IV and seen tons of gameplay videos from this game, and this is not GTA the way Dan Houser and rockstar originally wanted it.
> 
> I DON'T CARE that this is the best selling game of all time. I KNOW what a GTA game is supposed to be, and the pinnacle was GTA3. Vice City/VC Stories were also true GTA games. GTA IV and V simply are NOT.


Have you actually played GTAV though? One of the most laughable things online are people that watch a few gameplay vids and judge the game off that. Anyone who's played games past the age if 10 knows that's no way to determine how good or bad a game is.

Plus if you think GTAV's gameplay looks bad, then you need to get you're eyes checked!

You can keep GTAIII premitive graphics, meanwhile I'll be playing GTA Online


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I know it seems like I can't make a definitive statement without playing it, but I have really no desire to. Graphics mean very little in a game. PS1 and NES are my favorite consoles, so in other words I prefer NES to PS2, as good/great as PS2 was. 

In GTA3, and to a lesser extent, Vice City, you could just stroll down the street and cause mayhem, curse out pedestrians, it had a light-hearted feel. The missions were difficult and brilliant, you had 9 billion radio stations. Targeting enemies sucked in a way but that was kinda a good thing, I miss that sucky targeting in the old games. Maybe a few exceptions, but for the most part, these things have been omitted from PS3 games. Most gamers today don't remember those games, they want to play a GTA "movie" with a few minutes of gameplay mixed in.

The feel of this game and IV is very mature and serious, and not in a good way. 

It may be a good game, and according to sales, possibly the greatest game ever, but it is not a true GTA game.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Conquer Fear said:


> I know it seems like I can't make a definitive statement without playing it, but I have really no desire to. Graphics mean very little in a game. PS1 and NES are my favorite consoles, so in other words I prefer NES to PS2, as good/great as PS2 was.
> 
> In GTA3, and to a lesser extent, Vice City, you could just stroll down the street and cause mayhem, curse out pedestrians, it had a light-hearted feel. The missions were difficult and brilliant, you had 9 billion radio stations. Targeting enemies sucked in a way but that was kinda a good thing, I miss that sucky targeting in the old games. Maybe a few exceptions, but for the most part, these things have been omitted from PS3 games. Most gamers today don't remember those games, they want to play a GTA "movie" with a few minutes of gameplay mixed in.
> 
> ...


 I remember those games perfectly. I play them frequently through Steam.

I'm just not sure what you mean by "true GTA game". GTAIII-San Andreas were only the way they were because they were held back by the PS2's hardware. They've always intended for it to be a much more robust experience. If they didn't evolve, they wouldn't continue to sale the way they do. There needs to be an evolution to justify buying a new entry.

And, it's not just the graphics in the by the way; it's the way the city breathes, the pedestrian AI, etc. It all adds to the next gen feel, not just how it looks.

Also, last time I checked, most cut scenes are skippable, so I don't get fans of the older games complaining about that. The first 3 were deeply rooted in films anyway. (III-Vice City, Scarface and San Andreas, Boys in the Hood and Menace to Society).

Like I said, you're definitely aren't the only one who holds this opinion, but I still don't get it never the less. I still think you should at least _rent _GTAV before writing off the entire series off a few youtube videos. I think you'll be missing out on a great game if you do.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Conquer Fear said:


> I know it seems like I can't make a definitive statement without playing it, but I have really no desire to. Graphics mean very little in a game. PS1 and NES are my favorite consoles, so in other words I prefer NES to PS2, as good/great as PS2 was.
> 
> In GTA3, and to a lesser extent, Vice City, you could just stroll down the street and cause mayhem, curse out pedestrians, it had a light-hearted feel. The missions were difficult and brilliant, you had 9 billion radio stations. Targeting enemies sucked in a way but that was kinda a good thing, I miss that sucky targeting in the old games. Maybe a few exceptions, but for the most part, these things have been omitted from PS3 games. Most gamers today don't remember those games, they want to play a GTA "movie" with a few minutes of gameplay mixed in.
> 
> ...


I gotta be honest, even though I don't care about GTA V or the series as a whole at all anymore, this is probably the most wrong thing I've ever read in regards to the game.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Conquer Fear said:


> I am gonna get a lot of hate for this, but the newer GTA's SUCK. And this is coming from a die hard fan. I beat GTA3 twice completely, Vice City, Vice City Stories, Liberty City Stories and Chinatown Wars for PSP and DS. So I am not biased, *the game is just too many cinemas*. It doesn't have the fun, cute feel of the older games. Targeting and driving are completely different.
> 
> I have played IV and seen tons of gameplay videos from this game, and this is not GTA the way Dan Houser and rockstar originally wanted it.
> 
> I DON'T CARE that this is the best selling game of all time. *I KNOW what a GTA game is supposed to be*, and the pinnacle was GTA3. Vice City/VC Stories were also true GTA games. GTA IV and V simply are NOT.





Conquer Fear said:


> I know it seems like I can't make a definitive statement without playing it, but I have really no desire to. Graphics mean very little in a game. PS1 and NES are my favorite consoles, so in other words I prefer NES to PS2, as good/great as PS2 was.
> 
> *In GTA3, and to a lesser extent, Vice City, you could just stroll down the street and cause mayhem, curse out pedestrians, it had a light-hearted feel. The missions were difficult and brilliant, you had 9 billion radio stations*. Targeting enemies sucked in a way but that was kinda a good thing, I miss that sucky targeting in the old games. Maybe a few exceptions, but for the most part, these things have been omitted from PS3 games. Most gamers today don't remember those games, *they want to play a GTA "movie" with a few minutes of gameplay mixed in.*
> 
> ...


I'm not a fanboy or something. I rarely complain about others opinions as I respect the way they look at things most the time. So I'm really sorry to say this but:

Saying GTA 4 and GTA 5 aren't proper GTA's just makes me feel that you haven't played either of them. And you really should if you want to judge games.

It's still the action packed, funny and satiric sandbox game GTA always used to be! It has always been mature and serious and all the other things you mentioned are still there and even more detailed. Why do you keep saying it's not a real GTA if pretty much everything stayed the same?

Too much "cinema"? There were loads of cutscenes in the older GTA's aswell. I bet half of the GTA players nowadays don't even watch the cutscenes and just skip them right ahead. Or do you mean that GTA nowadays got all these "action-movie-sequences" like jumping on trains, crashing helicopters in front of you and so on? Well that existed in the older GTA's aswell. They didn't just had the technical oppertunities to include all these things. Now they have and Rockstar definitely WANTED those things to be implemented.

Saying that people nowadays only want as less gameplay as possible is just stupid, sorry. Why would anyone want that? 
By the way, the cut scenses aren't even that long in GTA 5 and 4 and there aren't really mane of them so I really don't understand your point.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

**** I need to get this game.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I used Franklin for collecting the letter scraps and the UFO parts which took forever so I'm kind of fed up of him now.
> 
> *Also, Michael is mine!*


No way in ****ing hell...

You all can have Trevor. It's just a crush anyways. 
Franklin is just my broski who hooks me up with his hot "Dad", Michael. LOL

Also GTA V in my Opinion was the best GTA game. The missions flowed and there is really no way to miss a mission or feel like you missed a part of the story. The missions were even more tricky than older GTA missions. Then you can play the missions again in a different strategy for different dialogue and results!
You can actually play this game and not go "Hmm...what to do next." There is ALWAYS something to do. The heist theme is brilliant and I got adrenaline rush each time I did it I would get so ****ing scared! Why not make the theme of the game "Criminality" not "insanity". Not just oh-lets-just-go-assassinate-this-dude-for-this-dude-and-get-money. Why not Rob people, like a real criminal...? lolol You can even rob little corner stores without it being an official mission or steal armored trucks when ever you feel. Love it!
Sorry but going around raising hell gets boring after awhile. I actually I wanted a GTA game where you feel like a normal civilian engaging in normal stuff, Tennis, Golf, Movie theaters, bars, strip clubs, etc. while doing illegal **** on the side, that was GTA V. I love how each character stood for a portion of the usual GTA stuff, Trevor stood for the "Frenzy" part of GTA. Franklin stood for the "Grand Theft" part of GTA. Last but not least my bby Michael stood for the "Marksman" part of GTA. I loved it. I also reeeeeaaaalllllyyyyy like the fact that you can outrun the cops instead of finding hidden wanted stars or eventually getting killed or arrested. Only thing I didn't like was that they make the player choose the ending. We all know what the PROPER ending should be and it's also in official artwork. So I kinda wish Rockstar had the guts to stick to the true ending. But I see what they were trying to do. Oh and the advertisements, graffiti, billboards, were sooooo funny and really just get funnier with each game. They never lack that department of humor and irony. Saving civilians, and having a dog etc. were great too! I enjoyed this game thoroughly. 9/10

Oh and Michael with a beard and sleeve tattoos are just delicious. Just saying.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Conquer Fear said:


> I know it seems like I can't make a definitive statement without playing it, but I have really no desire to. Graphics mean very little in a game. PS1 and NES are my favorite consoles, so in other words I prefer NES to PS2, as good/great as PS2 was.
> 
> In GTA3, and to a lesser extent, Vice City, you could just stroll down the street and cause mayhem, curse out pedestrians, it had a light-hearted feel. The missions were difficult and brilliant, you had 9 billion radio stations. Targeting enemies sucked in a way but that was kinda a good thing, I miss that sucky targeting in the old games. Maybe a few exceptions, but for the most part, these things have been omitted from PS3 games. Most gamers today don't remember those games, they want to play a GTA "movie" with a few minutes of gameplay mixed in.
> 
> ...


Really? I hate games with more cutscenes than gameplay (like Beyond: Two Souls, errrgh) and I didn't think this game had that many, and there's so much else to do. 
Can you not change the targeting options? I haven't tried changing them so I'm not sure if you can.
I didn't like 3 or 4, mainly because I hated Liberty City and I found 3 too difficult in a way that it wasn't enjoyable. You didn't mention San Andreas though. Did you like that?



jessabones said:


> No way in ****ing hell...
> 
> You all can have Trevor. It's just a crush anyways.
> Franklin is just my broski who hooks me up with his hot "Dad", Michael. LOL
> ...


I hated that choice at the end as well. The other two choices were just so out of character and bad. Don't know why they did that.

My Michael has that too! I didn't like his other hairstyles but had to make sure he had a beard. :b


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

Once you finish the main quests and side quests (which are fun but not too numerous) and just piss about the world starts to feel increasingly flat, imo. It's fun to fly around, steal a fighter jet, hang out with a buddy, but meh I'm finding it's all getting old quite quick. And all the supposed attention to detail (the hikers on Mt Chiliad, the elk in the countryside, and all the rest) while cool for a second or two don't add up to this deep world than you can get lost in exploring.

But I still loved the main quests and the characters. 9/10 for all that. Maybe they're expecting most players to hop online after they've finished the main story.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh yea Charmander! I like Mikey's default hair.
Everything is awwwwwwwright! *thumbs up*


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I realize I haven't played the actual game but I have played GTA IV and hated the feel of the game. 

While I haven't played the game extensively, I do know the road GTA is going down, and I feel the only people who can really contest me are those who have completed GTAIII and Vice City let alone the PSP games which were also great. Those games had missions where you would be pulling your hair out. Not to mention, the WAY you could play each mission was so drastically different and you were always finding new things or ways to complete missions.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Conquer Fear said:


> I realize I haven't played the actual game but I have played GTA IV and hated the feel of the game.
> 
> While I haven't played the game extensively, I do know the road GTA is going down, and I feel the only people who can really contest me are those who have completed GTAIII and Vice City let alone the PSP games which were also great. Those games had missions where you would be pulling your hair out. Not to mention, the WAY you could play each mission was so drastically different and you were always finding new things or ways to complete missions.


Gotta admit that missions were way, way harder back then.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm having withdrawals 

My brother scratched the game, so I can't play without it screwing up after like 5-10 minutes! :cry


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Conquer Fear said:


> I realize I haven't played the actual game but I have played GTA IV and hated the feel of the game.


I tried playing GTA IV today and it's definitely a downgrade from GTA 5 (which might seem obvious). Didn't feel right...


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea GTA V feels smooth.
I remember I loved the movement over different types of ground.
Like how the characters look and feel when they are walking up and down a flight of stairs. Or when you walk from the street up the sidewalk curb. It's realistic instead of just passing over the ground. I'm probably explaining this weird but I was so obsessed with just that little part. Oh and I like when you are walking and when you suddenly change direction the character doesn't jerk when you turn them around they just casually swivel on their feet. I just love the damn controls. haha I love Michael's walk! He so sexy! lololl
Oh but it took me long to finally master shooting while driving in GTA V. Holy hell it was tricky at first but I love it. Once again it was realistic.


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

I like how in Grand Theft Auto V if I just brush up against someone they want to start a fight with me. I think the cops in this version of the game are a little easier to take down and run away from. Every time a cop is chasing me in a car all I do is stop the car and run in a alley. After my wanted level goes away, I just go back to my car, which they never bothered to tow away! 

I'm not having much luck with the GTAV Online experience. I keep getting killed by other players. Sometimes I didn't even know they were there! I just can't play those shotter games in my old age, I guess. I use to be pretty good at them when I was playing Solider of Fortune.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh yea I know about the online crap. **** that. 
GTA is a personal game for me. 
If I want to run around shooting things online with people I'll play Resident Evil.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

I think that Rockstar did their best with this one too and made a mass improvment with it. Havent got far into the game but, it seems like the storymode is a blast downside is theres only one strip club :/


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

I made a person online and its so funnnnnnn. But yea people randomly kill you online for no damn reason. I did a few successful heists with others though. Goooood Tiiimesss.


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

It's all I ever wanted and hoped for GTA5 to be and more. I spent an ENTIRE SATURDAY being on the internet on GTA5. Totally worth it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

My only problem with it is that so many buildings aren't enter-able.



Nighty said:


> I think that Rockstar did their best with this one too and made a mass improvment with it. Havent got far into the game but, it seems like the storymode is a blast downside is theres only one strip club :/


But there's a playboy mansion! :b


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

Charmander said:


> *My only problem with it is that so many buildings aren't enter-able. *
> 
> But there's a playboy mansion! :b


Isn't that pretty common in GTA games? I can't recall being able to enter a whole lot of houses in San Andreas or GTA 4


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

frankfrisi said:


> Isn't that pretty common in GTA games? I can't recall being able to enter a whole lot of houses in San Andreas or GTA 4


My disk for GTA 4 kept freezing and I never liked the game much anyway so I can't speak for it but you could at least enter gyms, clubs and bars in SA. You can at least go into the police station but there's not much else until someone works out how to get into the Fort Zancudo elevator.


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

Charmander said:


> My disk for GTA 4 kept freezing and I never liked the game much anyway so I can't speak for it but you could at least enter gyms, clubs and bars in SA. You can at least go into the police station but there's not much else until someone works out how to get into the Fort Zancudo elevator.


I actually like the shows on TV in GTA 5 better than what's on TV for real. How awesome is that? This game is top notch, but I guess it's not for everyone.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm just really anxiously waiting for a PC port, since I don't have a PS3 nor 360. :blank 


Arggggh!!!!!


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

frankfrisi said:


> I actually like the shows on TV in GTA 5 better than what's on TV for real. How awesome is that? This game is top notch, but I guess it's not for everyone.


I was freaking out over the graphics the most I must say. Everything is just so reaaaaal!
I beat the game waaay too fast I wish there were 79 missions instead. D;


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

jessabones said:


> I was freaking out over the graphics the most I must say. Everything is just so reaaaaal!
> I beat the game waaay too fast I wish there were 79 missions instead. D;


After about a week of playing I think I did less than 5 story missions in total.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Some people don't play for missions *shrug*


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

jessabones said:


> Some people don't play for missions *shrug*


I'm probably just really easy to entertain. I literally spent an entire Saturday on the internet ON GTA5. It's amazing how much there is to do in that game. I also keep failing missions because I'm a terrible driver.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Gta 5 is brilliant. But, in my eyes, nothing will ever beat Gta sa in terms of the offline game.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

How's the online? I finished single player a week ago and haven't touched it since.
Also did they dumb downed the cops in the game? I remember a lot of people *****ing about it when the game was launched but I never thought it was hard or annoying in the slightest. I found it alot easier to get rid of stars in GTA 5 than GTA 4


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I've just ordered GTA V on Amazon. I am expecting good things from it. It sounds like a great hit. It will be added to my GTA San Andreas and GTA IV collection. I have not even finished GTA IV yet.
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm waiting for the PC version now or some kind of story DLC as they did with GTA IV. I hope they expand the SP somehow, so much underutilized potential. 

R* touted there was endless things to do, but there really isn't.... no complaints though I got 180 hours of pure bliss.


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

I played a good few hours of the single player in the first week of release, but haven't touched it since. I was enjoying it, but at the same time I wasn't dragged in bu whatever story there was. Doubtless I'll finish it, but I don't think I'll end up liking it more than San Andreas.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

badgerparty said:


> I played a good few hours of the single player in the first week of release, but haven't touched it since. I was enjoying it, but at the same time I wasn't dragged in bu whatever story there was. Doubtless I'll finish it, but I don't think I'll end up liking it more than San Andreas.


Exactly the same for me. I played it quite a lot the first couple days after it came out, but it just didn't seem to hook me in. I've not played it since then and not felt any want or inclination to either even when I've been really bored.

I think it was over hyped way to much. It's a good game, but that's about it, there's nothing that special about it. The graphics were good, the world was big, the story was average at best. In my opinion they tried to do too much.

Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## AndyD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

My expectations were pretty high and tbh it didn't meet them.

I mean it was good and fun to play but near the end it kind of felt like a chore to finish it.

Online has been the biggest let down so far although i haven't played it for a month so with all the new stuff it maybe better

But as Elros said above they tried to too much


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Just beaten the main story. The game exceeded my high expectation. The graphics are the most realistic in open world game category in my opinion. Although graphics for trees/grass are not detailed and realistic but no complaints considering the game is well made. The main story is OK, just OK, not so great. Some bugs here and there (car missing, freeze, etc) but I think it's normal considering how complicated the game is. The dialogue for the entire story so much it makes the game very realistic. 

This is really an ambitious attempt by Rockstar to create a memorable game. 

But I'm not sure why the omitted some stuff like during rainy days, the car wiper never works and pedestrians do not use umbrella. Motorbike doesn't have a stand too.


----------



## Marknopfler (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm actually impressed some people actually ditch the game for it's story since it was never the strong of these games but anyway i really like this game probably the best gta ever especially now that the online works even though i thought it was kinda unfair that rockstar teased us with heists and content creator but haven't released them to this day.
I beat single player 100% and killed bigfoot and i'm now trying to get all the online trophies for platinum which will take a long time probably until new dlc gets released so yeah, really enjoying the game!


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm still playing it 6 months later...I'm obsessed with those three men. haha


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Going back to GTA4. I'm not used to the physics. Driving car/walking/aiming weapon is a pain and it I think they made the game a little blurry it hurt my eyes.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

jim11 said:


> Going back to GTA4. I'm not used to the physics. Driving car/walking/aiming weapon is a pain and it I think they made the game a little blurry it hurt my eyes.


I can't believe GTA 4 and GTA 5 were released on the same hardware.

GTA 4 on consoles feels and looks so dated compared to GTA V

GTA V almost looks next gen..... the only thing stopping it from looking next gen is the anti aliasing and textures here n there.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

I think it was pretty good compared to IV. The storyline was decent (maybe a bit short but it's okay). I LOVED having three characters to play with and their special abilities. I definitely think they should keep that in the game. That's probably the only thing that makes me like it a bit more than San Andreas. The only thing that really bothered me was the anti aliasing that made the graphics look a bit awkward sometimes


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

It's better than GTA IV. That's for sure.

It's a good substitute for the real thing, when I feel like killing people. I like "roleplaying" in it. Exercising and street racing when I'm playing as Franklin, killing people and being crazy when I'm playing as Trevor, and playing golf and going to the movies when I'm playing as Micheal. I LOVE playing as Trevor so much, I don't have to give a **** about anything. I always ram my car head on with other drivers and kill them, and I usually wear nothing so I can show off my "**** cops" tattoo.

It's pretty amusing.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I really enjoyed GTA V. I haven't played a GTA game since Vice City, so I don't have much to compare it to. My only wish is that there were more heists. They were the best missions, but we didn't get to do them too many times. The final heist was amazing, though. Love all the main story missions, side missions and the dialogue.

Too bad that the multiplayer sucks. It's so boring. I wanted to get the platinum trophy, but I can't be bothered to play online for as long as is required. You level up far too slowly and the missions all seem like they're the same. The racing also pisses me off. People are so bad and can only win by shunting you. I got all of the trophies in the single player part of the game.

Franklin and Lemar were brilliant. I wish they spent more time together during the game.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Nathan18 said:


>


Haha I think that was my favorite dialogue in the entire game.

And the game isn't as memorable as San Andreas was in 2004, or maybe I'm just not as awed by technical achievements anymore. The wilderness wasn't utilized nearly enough either in my playing time. Very few main missions used it at all, all it really had was the occasional offroad race and hunting. Still a fun game, and infinitely better than IV, but a step below SA for it's time.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

euphoria04 said:


> Haha I think that was my favorite dialogue in the entire game.
> 
> And the game isn't as memorable as San Andreas was in 2004, or maybe I'm just not as awed by technical achievements anymore. The wilderness wasn't utilized nearly enough either in my playing time. Very few main missions used it at all, all it really had was the occasional offroad race and hunting. Still a fun game, and infinitely better than IV, but a step below SA for it's time.


It definitely was mine. I was crying the first time I heard it while playing!

As I said before, I can't compare it to another game, but I really enjoyed it. I do agree that the main missions were not spread out enough. I think there were big portions of the map that were a little unused. That wasn't a big problem for me, but maybe it meant that it didn't stack up to past games. I don't know.



Richard Pawgins said:


>


They all sound like pretty cool guys. They seem pretty similar to their in game characters. I didn't actually know that they based the characters looks off of the voice actors. Rockstar made good choices here.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

i cant wait for the dlc


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Wonder if they'll ever release it for next gen


----------



## deadready (Mar 5, 2014)

amazing game, although mine glitched and I cant play unless I restart


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I was really impressed by the campaign. It was the first campaign that I actually enjoyed playing through multiple times WHILE still paying attention to the story. The atmosphere pretty much sold that game for me. The root gameplay (controls, movement, shooting etc) was just good enough to fluidly support it's thorough atmosphere, while the supporting gameplay (pacing, level design etc) felt great.

GTA Online tho...


GTA Online tho...

:sigh


I'm at rank 84 right now and I'm feeling very similarly to how I do with practically all competitive multplayer games... I hate the combat. The underdeveloped combat is to be expected from a game like GTA Online, still, I'm bothered.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Still cannot brain why pedestrians don't use an umbrella and drivers don't turn on wiper when raining.


----------



## manuel0 (Mar 22, 2014)

I've played every GTA since GTA III, and I've liked GTA IV the least by far. In my opinion it was just boring, compared to the others, and the story is very short. Thankfully, GTA V was a lot better. IDK if it's because I was younger, but the GTA's that I have enjoyed the most have been San Andreas and Vice City.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

jim11 said:


> Still cannot brain why pedestrians don't use an umbrella and drivers don't turn over wiper when raining.


Have you also realized how THERE ARE NO CHILDREN?!


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Zone said:


> Have you also realized how THERE ARE NO CHILDREN?!


Yeah so do Sleeping Dogs and Saints Row.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I need to find the damn time to finish it with college and all. But, overall good game.
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I need a PC release. ;____;


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

what is the highest paying job for level 56?


i dont feel like wasting my time on missions that only pay out 5 thousand anymore


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Kifflom


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

azstl25 said:


> Kifflom


I'm talking about on GTA online, not the single player campaign


----------



## National Anxiety (Jun 11, 2014)

love it usually play online but usually just play in bone yard survival because it gives 30000


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I think it's awesome and I really want to buy it for the PS3, but I don't want to spend 60 bucks, I think someone should seel me their copy for a reasonable price if they're not playing it anymore.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I really enjoyed GTA V. I thought it was much better and more entertaining than GTA 4. Being able to switch on the fly between the three different protagonists really kept the game form becoming stale like a couple of the other games in the series.

Overall a very fun game and I thought the graphics, mechanics, story, and characters were all well done.


----------

